# Hit a mud puddle and my truck quit...any idea?



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Came around a corner today and I went through a massive mud puddle. I swerved to miss the deep part but my truck still got pretty wet (mostly on the right side).

About 100 yards after the puddle my truck shut off and hasn't run since. It doesn't even fire. The check engine light is not on and the air filter is bone dry.

This is on a 04 Dodge diesel...you guys have any ideas?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm a Dmax owner,so not exactly sure of the Cummins habits,but this isn't rocket science.Some critical wires/relays,switches,links got wet and you need to dry them off.I'd borrow your wife's/GF's hair dryer and have at it.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

yeah Cam borrow that chicks hairdryer from adultgifs LOL

sorry about your truck man, mine acted funny after plowing a storm that turned to pouring rain, but its fine now


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

no clue. solenoid?


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

Camden;542211 said:


> Came around a corner today and I went through a massive mud puddle. I swerved to miss the deep part but my truck still got pretty wet (mostly on the right side).
> 
> About 100 yards after the puddle my truck shut off and hasn't run since. It doesn't even fire. The check engine light is not on and the air filter is bone dry.
> 
> This is on a 04 Dodge diesel...you guys have any ideas?


alright good news or bad news?

good news i work for chrysler as a service advisor so i have a decent idea of what went on.

bad news, if im not mistaking your air box is on that side. what MAY have happend is when you hit the puddle water went up the fender and in to the air box which at then went int ot the motor and COULD have stalled it, what you need to do is finda good cummins tech *either at his house or at a chrysler dealer that you trust* and get them to look at this issue. the problem with water and chrysler diesels is that they DO NOT use stainless lines, pump linings or injector (including rifles) which means if you have water in there it could have possibly hydrolocked the motor and the tips of the injectors could have had water on them and then will rust in future (each injector from chrysler is about 2200 i think) but like i said this is just about worst case. have someone look at it and see if water even got in the cylinders.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

duff daddy;542289 said:


> alright good news or bad news?
> 
> good news i work for chrysler as a service advisor so i have a decent idea of what went on.
> 
> bad news, if im not mistaking your air box is on that side. what MAY have happend is when you hit the puddle water went up the fender and in to the air box which at then went int ot the motor and COULD have stalled it, what you need to do is finda good cummins tech *either at his house or at a chrysler dealer that you trust* and get them to look at this issue. the problem with water and chrysler diesels is that they DO NOT use stainless lines, pump linings or injector (including rifles) which means if you have water in there it could have possibly hydrolocked the motor and the tips of the injectors could have had water on them and then will rust in future (each injector from chrysler is about 2200 i think) but like i said this is just about worst case. have someone look at it and see if water even got in the cylinders.


Oh good lord I hope you're wrong. I know injectors are expensive so I'm hoping that's not the case. Like I said, my air filter was bone dry so if I took in water somewhere it wasn't through that spot.

Thanks for replying :waving:


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

well if you can get it in to a garage (house garage will work) just let it sit for a day and dry out, see if it starts in a day try that first


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well back from my off roading days and killng my motor in the water, gassers mind you, but still could apply. Usually after something like this would happen, I would drain all of the oil out, cause I am ssure water got in there. Take the plugs out, and squirt a little gas/oil mix in there to help get rid of any water. Im not sure if you can easily access each cylinder on a diesel, as I have never owned one. If you can get into the cylinders like on a gas, take an air compressor and try to blow the cylinders dry. Get some diesel in there to re-lube the top end so it isnt bone dry. Close it back up and put some clean oil in that baby and you should be ok. My guess is you soaked something involving the glow plugs and they are not doing crap. But again, I am by no means any kind of a diesel guy so do go crazy fixing things off my post. I hope this can be of some help for you though:waving:


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

Did you happen to look at the exhaust or turbo or anything in that area?? Just throwing ideas out.. Possible the hot turbo got splashed with water and cracked and locked up the turbo? I dunno, but its probably just a critical engine input like a cam sensor that got wet... Just look for obvious stuff first and go from there..


----------



## MrCarlson (Jan 6, 2008)

I think a little more details would be handy... otherwise it is pure speculation. I am assuming that the motor still cranks fine but doesn't fire. is that true? 

Is there any smoke coming out of the exhaust when you try to start it (proving it is getting at least some fuel)?

Are you sure that the whole air intake path is free from obstructions? 

Have you checked to make sure you have fuel pressure?


- Matt in MN
"Knowledge is HorsePower"
97 F250, Powerstroke, 9'2" Boss V, Tommy Lift


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;542353 said:


> Well back from my off roading days and killng my motor in the water, gassers mind you, but still could apply. Usually after something like this would happen, I would drain all of the oil out, cause I am ssure water got in there. Take the plugs out, and squirt a little gas/oil mix in there to help get rid of any water. Im not sure if you can easily access each cylinder on a diesel, as I have never owned one. If you can get into the cylinders like on a gas, take an air compressor and try to blow the cylinders dry. Get some diesel in there to re-lube the top end so it isnt bone dry. Close it back up and put some clean oil in that baby and you should be ok. My guess is you soaked something involving the glow plugs and they are not doing crap. But again, I am by no means any kind of a diesel guy so do go crazy fixing things off my post. I hope this can be of some help for you though:waving:


Just for your own kowledge, no diesels have spark plugs they work purly on high pressure fuel and compression only. fords and chev...er isuzu's(duramax) use glow plugs to warm the air in the cylinders while cummins use an intake heater (toaster grid type in the intake) and also chevy and ford are the only 2 to have a v type engine while cummins are stricly 6's in the dodges. didnt mean to hiyjak the thread but just wanted to clear some comments up so ppl dont get confused


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I know they dont have plugs, lol. But now that you said Cummins has a grid heater in the intake, is there any chance that got messed up from water entering the intake?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;542923 said:


> I know they dont have plugs, lol. But now that you said Cummins has a grid heater in the intake, is there any chance that got messed up from water entering the intake?


 thats a possibility but it wouldnt affect the operation of the engine if it was running previously. the only reason for the GPs or IH is for a cold weather start.

Camden, im with the other guy, sounds to me like a harness came unplugged or a sensor got wet. is there a fuel cutoff that may have tripped? im not sure if ford is the only one that has that or not. Was it just a water thing or also a pot hole that shook the whole truck? im kinda thinking a harness or a sensor. thats the best i can do.


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;542923 said:


> I know they dont have plugs, lol. But now that you said Cummins has a grid heater in the intake, is there any chance that got messed up from water entering the intake?


not really, that heater will cycle on and off to bring up the temp in the air in to the engine on some of the 06's and 05's but even if that intake heater wasnt working the cel would have been on, and that wouldnt effect any drivability issues hes having.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I would take a little part of each of what everyone said. If you can get it in a garage to dry out that will help, put some heat to it to help a little more. If no heat at least put a fan aimed at the engine bay. Check as many connections as you can to make sure they are dry, and leave them unplugged to let them dry out. Plug everything in the next day, and good luck!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

o and check all ur fuses


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

AbsoluteH&L;542943 said:


> I would take a little part of each of what everyone said. If you can get it in a garage to dry out that will help, put some heat to it to help a little more. If no heat at least put a fan aimed at the engine bay. Check as many connections as you can to make sure they are dry, and leave them unplugged to let them dry out. Plug everything in the next day, and good luck!


lots of bad things can happen ie adaptive's and other vairable settings can be lost when unplugged for extended periods of time... just becareful, takei t to a dealer, we get paid what we do because we do it best! im not saying htat to get you to waset money im saying that for you to save money.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I Pulled code PO628 "Fuel pump relay control circuit low voltage"...I Googled the code and there were a few dozen sites where guys discussed what exactly that code means. Turns out the lift pump is shot and needs replacing. Apparently it's a big problem on 03 and 04 trucks like mine. 

Bigger job than I can handle so the truck's at a local shop until Monday. 

Pump was $260...don't know what labor is going to be.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Some times parts just decide to die and the circumstances make you think it's something else altogether. Put Dielectric grease in the wire harness plugs before you put them back together. It protects them from water and other cruds.

For guys with older trucks with distributer caps. When you go through a big puddle like that the truck can die later in the day. Maybe even the next day or so. Or hard to start days later.
The heat of the engine will turn the water into steam and condense inside the cap. Or driven in from the force of the water.
Pop the cap off and spray it with wd40 etc. Wipe it out with a cloth, not paper towels, they leave fibers.
This is why I put a bead of Dielectric grease between the mating surfaces on a cap. Seals it up from water and steam. If it's running rough after the plunge. Have it running in the dark and look for little blue sparks under the hood from the ignition wires.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

duff daddy;542529 said:


> Just for your own kowledge, no diesels have spark plugs they work purly on high pressure fuel and compression only. fords and chev...er isuzu's(duramax) use glow plugs to warm the air in the cylinders while cummins use an intake heater (toaster grid type in the intake) and also chevy and ford are the only 2 to have a v type engine while cummins are stricly 6's in the dodges. didnt mean to hiyjak the thread but just wanted to clear some comments up so ppl dont get confused


Just as a clarification,Dmax's also have an intake heater.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

duff daddy;542289 said:


> alright good news or bad news?
> 
> good news i work for chrysler as a service advisor so i have a decent idea of what went on.
> 
> ...





tuney443;543679 said:


> Just as a clarification,Dmax's also have an intake heater.


actually the new duramax has a grid heater and glow plugs. The reason behind the 1000 watt grid heater is to keep the engine warm during low load like idle and to aid engine warm up

on the new duramax's there is no more wait time to start....you just turn the key and hope for the best lol (i should add i do own few of them so don't flame me chevy guys)


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by duff daddy 
alright good news or bad news?

good news i work for chrysler as a service advisor so i have a decent idea of what went on.

you ever spun a wrench?
*yea i have, im a body man by trade that left for greener pockets behind a desk*

the problem with water and chrysler diesels is that they DO NOT use stainless lines, pump linings or injector (including rifles) which means if you have water in there it could

Camden dont worrie about water in the cylinder

. have someone look at it and see if water even got in the cylinders.

and to look at it they need to pull the head? and what (and back youre crazy ideas please) will water hurt if it was injdested by the motor.......hydra-loc is a different storrie there could poss. bee bent rods etc. but not rusty ones? lol ....... you do know we are not talking about a flood truck here
*the whole time i said have someone look at it, he said he went though a puddle but you never know we just had an 08 6.7 get towed in that wouldnt run at all, and right now it looks justl ike hte fuel cap was a little loose and well shes full of water now. and im just saying that if ANY water got in the fuel line and went though the injetors then there could be trouble later on not right now but later the def will be. *


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

duff daddy;542961 said:


> , takei t to a dealer, we get paid what we do because we do it best! im not saying htat to get you to waset money im saying that for you to save money.





duff daddy;542289 said:


> , what you need to do is finda good cummins tech *either at his house or at a chrysler dealer that you trust* and get them to look at this issue.





duff daddy;543946 said:


> you ever spun a wrench?
> *yea i have, im a body man by trade that left for greener pockets behind a desk*
> 
> uh.....body men are not typically mechanics. or they wouldnt be calld bodymen
> ...


as far as bodymen not making much money? i*Dunno about that one.......o.h. did i tell you one of my buisness's is abody/rebuilder shop (G&R Auto).......i wonder what the "R" stands for?

it looks like you are trying to cover youre tracks now?....you did tell him to find a mechanic at his house or shop or whatever.......like it was going to rust over night.

i do not know of any manufacture that makes 100% stainless system? it is not a problem and NONE of them makes stainless injectors. the most common problem with a injector and water is steam burns the tip of the injector off not rust them shut (a little FYI for ya), before you go telling a customer that and he takes his rig somewhere else 'cause it's obvious youre completely lost

Rick aka PJ


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

powerjoke;543964 said:


> as far as bodymen not making much money? i*Dunno about that one.......o.h. did i tell you one of my buisness's is abody/rebuilder shop (G&R Auto).......i wonder what the "R" stands for?
> 
> it looks like you are trying to cover youre tracks now?....you did tell him to find a mechanic at his house or shop or whatever.......like it was going to rust over night.
> 
> ...


powerjoke he's just stating what he thinks would be helpful with out causing more damage. this is a place where we share opinions and ideas to try and help each other out, no one knows everything (he does work at a dealer he is around it all day).... give the guy a break hes helping out i think he gave some pritty good ideas. and some pritty helpful info, so grow up a bit and be nice "cant we all just get along"


----------

